# Ideas for integrating router table into bench?



## Eazygeezer (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am currently constructing my workbench which when complete will be approx 750mm wide by 1800mm long with integrated bench dogs and a vice for clamping. 
My workspace is very small so I am wanting to maximise the use of the bench to its absolute limits.
The top will be constructed of 3 sections of 12mm plywood with hardboard over the top for durability, so I was thinking the middle section would be ideal for using as a router table, ease of use is my key concern and I would like to quickly be able to remove the router insert and return my table to use as a bench.
I would be most grateful of any suggestions you guys might have.
Thanks in advance 

Lee


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

No reason why that wouldn't work. You only need to figure out what design of fence you want and how it will attach to the bench and adjust. The simplest is to clamp it down. I would also figure out a way to plug the hole in the bench when you need to take the router out so you can use the bench for assembly or other operations. Because the bench is so long, a fence 1800mm long will be a little impractical so going crossways would be better in my opinion so you might want to install the router at one end and work across the width instead of the length.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

I wouldn't incorporate a router table into a bench as a rule but space requires ingenuity, so if it seems the best solution go for it. The suggestion of the router insert at the end is good. If the bench is cantilevered like mine it would work better than an insert in the middle.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

You could just temporarily clamp a router table top to the bench.
That is the first pic shown below. It worked just fine for me.

Or, you could attach it to the end or on one side of your bench to support it when you need it. Then stow it away.
Second pic.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## Eazygeezer (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi
thanks for the suggestions guys, my main problem is I have a severely limited workspace, my workshop *cough *cough, shed is a paltry 8 x 6 feet. I am lining the walls of the shed with ply to hang whatever I can as close to the walls as possible in an attempt to free up space to work.
My main problems are :-
No space to add additional router table top to each end of the bench
putting a shop built router table on top of the bench will make the working height at least 1100 to 1200 mm, I was hoping to keep the actual height about 900 the same as my bench which is a good height for me.


----------



## Eazygeezer (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a couple of ideas about the clamping/edging issues and was thinking about a couple of designs from various table plans I have seen in relation to fences. Hopefully I will draft something up and be able to post a picture of what I mean.
A picture says a thousand words as they say


----------



## Eazygeezer (Sep 23, 2013)

*plan view from sketch up*

The images below are the roughish plans of what I am currently planning


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

One picture I keep running across in my search for a new miter saw station (go figure) is this one:









This is the thread, perhaps you can contact the owner for some tips: Built in miter saw station question. - Woodworking Talk - Woodworkers Forum


----------



## Eazygeezer (Sep 23, 2013)

Hopefully my bench when complete will be very similar, i have all the legs and bench dog assembly including lower shelf, feet etc completed. 

Actually looking at it, my bench is a slight variation on that one, I took the design from a new yankee workshop plan.

Because I am very limited on space though the table end with the insert wouldn't be any good for me I would only be able to feed very small portions of wood through to the end of the shed.
I was also thinking if I use a second insert plate that I could invert my circular saw and use it as a rip saw as well by attaching it to the underneath of the insert plate. Kind of a 3 in one bench

Might as well get the best use/space from my bench as I can


----------



## marvmn (Dec 7, 2013)

My workshop is quite a bit larger but I have similar issues. 

When you add up all the tools you want for a workshop space is an issue. I think you are heading in the right direction but i would centralise the router station and build it as a block insert. Do this with each tool you want and slide them in and out as you need. This allows you to have one fence along the back that you can use for each.

Build a larder rack to accomodate each station you build. This should give you the most out of your space.

Lastly build a normal table insert so you can just use it as a table.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Eazygeezer said:


> Hi
> thanks for the suggestions guys, my main problem is I have a severely limited workspace, my workshop *cough *cough, shed is a paltry 8 x 6 feet. I am lining the walls of the shed with ply to hang whatever I can as close to the walls as possible in an attempt to free up space to work.


At last, someone with a shop smaller than mine at 8X12 feet. Start making plans to hang stuff from the ceiling too, that will free up considerable room. I would also suggest making small drawers, rather than just hanging stuff from the walls, or setting them on shelves. My one real regret is that I didn't make drawers from the very start, you lose a load of room by putting stuff on shelves, when it could be going into small drawers instead. But, better a shop than no shop, no matter what the size.

I'd say you're on the right track, cut a hole to take a router plate, and when you're not using it, pull that plate (and router) out, then just use a dummy plate to close the hole - probably your most viable, and simple option.


----------

